# This American hears London Symphony live tonight for first time



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Thoughts from my iPad (explaining why it's not a lengthy post)

The orchestra, on the whole, is worthy of its reputation, with commentary:

They played Tchaikovsky 5 and Brahms Vn Cto:

*Violins- great intonation and sound
*Horn solo-relatively weak - warbly, with a glitch. Not the greatest tone
*Principal Trumpet - fantastic. Strong, heroic, tasteful playing. I'm a trumpeter and I can judge with confidence on this guy.
*Balance- though it could be because of my position towards stage right on the balcony, I would say this orchestra is top heavy. The bass, tenor need to be beefed up.

Bychkov conducted a run of the mill interpretation and truly sounded like a guy who has done this music too much.


----------

